# Foraging



## waddler (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone here "Eat The Weeds"? I started yesterday with a dish of Henbit and Dead Nettle. Not too bad.

Curious as to how many folks really partake in this sort of thing.


----------



## GLS (Feb 11, 2013)

I grew dandelions to complement several lettuce varieties last fall and this winter.  I'm looking forward to turkey season when the tender tips of smilax appear. Cooked smilax reminds me of fresh asparagus.  Great treat sauteed in butter and garlic.  A buddy used to treat the neighborhood to "poke sallet" that he'd harvest around town.  Haven't had it in years...


----------



## waddler (Feb 11, 2013)

My "country yard" is full of herblike plants. I am going to play with Chickweed next. 

By the way, that Poke Salat cost one of my brother's workers three days of work one year. He must not have boiled it enough, cause he was sickern a dog.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2013)

I eat a lot of wild stuff.


----------



## waddler (Feb 11, 2013)

I checked out my PawPaw seeds I refrigerated last fall and it looks like some have started to germinate. I didn't think they would germinate in the refrigerator, but I guess I should plant them now.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 11, 2013)

The question should have been any body here that DON'T eat the weeds! I love the wild GAME too! Kinda compliments the "weeds".


----------



## waddler (Feb 11, 2013)

I just started, and I have a list made.

chickweed, lambsquarter, pigweed, ragweed.

Figgered to add some more as I go along.

I was amazed at Amaranth use in the world.

Any suggestions for the list?


----------



## RBM (Feb 11, 2013)

waddler said:


> Does anyone here "Eat The Weeds"? I started yesterday with a dish of Henbit and Dead Nettle. Not too bad.
> 
> Curious as to how many folks really partake in this sort of thing.
> 
> Any suggestions for the list?



Yes and other things.

The list is long. Palmetto cabbage, Greenbriar tips, wild grape (muscadine), blueberries, huckleberries, blackberries, pine cambium, wild grape leaves, cattail, yucca blooms, prickly pear cactus, and so on. Then there are herbs and teas. Then there are wild critters.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 14, 2013)

You can eat pigweed?


----------



## waddler (Feb 15, 2013)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You can eat pigweed?



Google "Pigweed" and you can spend all day learning about it. Amaranthus sp. have an amazing history and tremendous variety of use.


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 15, 2013)

Pine cambium and prickly pears are really good.haven't yet tried greenbriar....


----------



## RBM (Feb 15, 2013)

woodyjim said:
			
		

> Pine cambium and prickly pears are really good.haven't yet tried greenbriar....



Raw Greenbriar tips taste like raw field peas to me. Better cooked. I have heard some folks say prickly pear pads taste like a wet cucumber. Not to me they don't. Cucumber would be much better. lol


----------



## waddler (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there folks here that are going to tap the Boxelder Trees for sap or syrup?


----------



## ALwoodsman (Feb 19, 2013)

I made some sassafrass tea a couple of days ago.  It is pretty good stuff.


----------



## oldways (Feb 19, 2013)

try daylillies and roses my wife and mama catch the devil around here with us.


----------



## waddler (Feb 20, 2013)

I read somewhere that eating daylillies could put you to pushing them up. True or false?


----------



## waddler (Mar 23, 2013)

http://indianapublicmedia.org/eartheats/red-bud-dessert-making-yogurt/


Tried out some Redbud blooms. Ate them raw right off the tree. They were palatable enough alone, I can see how they would be fine in a salad or this desert dish. 

They say NAs ate them boiled, haven't tried that yet.

Next I am going to cook up the pods when they get here.

Provided I do not poison myself before then, what with experimenting with these exotic edibles.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2013)

Just be careful an' don't be grazin' in somebody's mary-wanna patch!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 23, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Just be careful an' don't be grazin' in somebody's mary-wanna patch!




yeah, you might get the munchies!


----------



## RBM (Mar 23, 2013)

waddler said:


> I read somewhere that eating daylillies could put you to pushing them up. True or false?



Couldn't say as they are not found in the wild here and I have not partaken of them or really care to. Daylily is a cultivar or ornamental. I have heard and read "only" the Hemerocallis genus. Info I have read says they can be diuretic or laxative so I wouldn't eat many of them "if" I were to eat them.

Speaking of foraging, Spring is upon us and the greenery has started. Already see the white blossoms on Blackberry Briars. Won't be long and the berries will be on. Especially looking forward to the Blueberries and Huckleberries.


----------



## waddler (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, no telling what would get eaten if I got tanked on maryjane. I got Red Maple seeds and some Sumac shoots on the list. A ton of henbit, deadnettle and chickweed in the yard. Thought maybe that would go good with backbone and rice.


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 24, 2013)

Taught a few classes on the subject over the years. You have to hold the classes during different times of the year so that you can catch what is in season. By the way - daylillies are just fine. Roots, flowers and flower pods. Just make sure you positively identify. There is some bad stuff out there as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2013)

It's almost time for two of my favorites here-ramps and morels. At least it should be if this durn winter weather would ever let go.


----------



## waddler (Mar 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's almost time for two of my favorites here-ramps and morels. At least it should be if this durn winter weather would ever let go.



I have been afraid of mushrooms ever since I saw what happened to a bunch of hippies in Miccosukee. They gathered them from cow patties in a pasture and met all kinds of new imaginary friends.


----------



## RBM (Mar 24, 2013)

waddler said:


> I have been afraid of mushrooms ever since I saw what happened to a bunch of hippies in Miccosukee. They gathered them from cow patties in a pasture and met all kinds of new imaginary friends.



Yep. I knew a fellow that used to drink that shroom-juice. Kept telling me how he saw two moons. No telling what else.


----------



## waddler (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a website with a bunch of recipes.

http://www.celtnet.org.uk/recipes/ancient/wild-food-guide.php


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2013)

RBM said:


> Yep. I knew a fellow that used to drink that shroom-juice. Kept telling me how he saw two moons. No telling what else.


----------



## waddler (Apr 26, 2013)

Ate my first Thistle, and was absolutely amazed. It was good. Best I can tell it was a Canada Thistle, cause it had a big purple bloom. Folks talk about finding potable water in emergencies, and while I was chomping, I realized there was a considerable amount of moisture there. A few of those along would provide much needed safe moisture.

I went next to a Sow Thistle and it was bitter. Maybe it was too small and I didn't get all the "bark" off it.

My Redbuds are loaded with pods now and I am waiting for them to mature a bit before having a pass at them. The small ones are not unpalatable, but not much too them as yet.

Popped off the tips of some Greenbrier and found them to be mild and quite chlorophyllic. They seem to have real promise with seasoning.

I am going slow with this since I am ignorant as to the frequency of being allergic to these "wild foods", but the journey is intriguing.

Chow Down!


----------



## RBM (Apr 28, 2013)

waddler said:


> Ate my first Thistle, and was absolutely amazed. It was good. Best I can tell it was a Canada Thistle, cause it had a big purple bloom. Folks talk about finding potable water in emergencies, and while I was chomping, I realized there was a considerable amount of moisture there. A few of those along would provide much needed safe moisture.
> 
> I went next to a Sow Thistle and it was bitter. Maybe it was too small and I didn't get all the "bark" off it.
> 
> ...



Just finished a new coiled cattail basket for collecting Blueberries, Huckleberries, Blackberries, and Wild Grapes among other things when they get ripe. Still not ripe yet. Yes I could just get a plastic milk jug, cut the top out, and tie it to a bungee cord around my waist or use just about anything for a container but collecting berries and other things in a self-made all natural basket is more enjoyable to me along with eating the berries that is. Coiled cattail basket build video clip to follow later.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Apr 28, 2013)

Twenty nine posts on Foraging Wild Plants, and nary a mention of Polk Sallet, even though it is Polk Sallet time of the year.

Not sure what to read into this, but there must be a message there.

If you are not into Polk Sallet, you are not for real when it comes to foraging.  Get real!!


----------



## waddler (Apr 28, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> Twenty nine posts on Foraging Wild Plants, and nary a mention of Polk Sallet, even though it is Polk Sallet time of the year.
> 
> Not sure what to read into this, but there must be a message there.
> 
> If you are not into Polk Sallet, you are not for real when it comes to foraging.  Get real!!



My brother hired a man that was returning to S Ga after being away for several years. His greatest desire when he got there was to get him some "Poke Sallet". He gathered it up, cooked and ate it. He missed three days work, sick as a dog. I gotta know who is making that dish before I dive in.

Maybe some tried and true recipes for preparation?


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 28, 2013)

I have an internet friend in Ft. Kent Maine. One of their favorites is fiddlehead ferns.

They collect the fiddleheads every spring.

He sent me a can (yes, it's commercial canned) which taste like spinach.


----------



## RBM (Apr 28, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> Twenty nine posts on Foraging Wild Plants, and nary a mention of Polk Sallet, even though it is Polk Sallet time of the year.
> 
> Not sure what to read into this, but there must be a message there.
> 
> If you are not into Polk Sallet, you are not for real when it comes to foraging.  Get real!!



If you are referring to Pokeweed, I try not to bite any plant that can bite me back.  That also includes look-a-likes. I don't even mess with Elderberry even though the blossoms and ripe berries are fine.

I think the second post of this thread did mention it.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Apr 29, 2013)

RBM said:


> _*If you are referring to Pokeweed, I try not to bite any plant that can bite me back.  That also includes look-a-likes. I don't even mess with Elderberry even though the blossoms and ripe berries are fine.*_
> 
> _*I think the second post of this thread did mention it*_.


 
Robert: Kinda picky aren't you. As particular as you seem to be about names, you should know that Polk Sallet is a perfectly acceptable name for this common plant. Common names are not completely reliable since they will often vary from location to location. One who is so picky about names should rely upon the botanical name, or Scientific Name, which in this case happens to be Phytolacca americana. This name describes this same plant wherever it may grow. The name is intended to be utilized by scientific minds and other perfectionists.

Just one bit of trivia: *Poke is sometimes spelled "polk". Supporters of President James Polk, wore pokeweed twigs during their candidate's election campaign. They mistakenly believed that the plant was named for him. (copied and pasted)*

Polk Sallet has been a part of life in the eastern part of the USA since long before the white man set foot here. The native Americans used it not only for food, and medicinal uses, but used it also as a main ingredient of thier love potions.

Polk Sallet, or if you prefer Poke Sallet, will likely remain as part of the history and tradition of the Rural South.

For general info: http://voices.yahoo.com/polk-salad-wild-growing-perennial-springtime-1519401.html?cat=32


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Apr 29, 2013)

Any recommendations of books that beginners can learn from?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2013)

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Any recommendations of books that beginners can learn from?



Tim, there are a bunch out there. Which one you need depends on how good at Id-ing plants you are. The Peterson's Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants is a good start for the money. 

That "Medicine Man" column in the Primitive Archer is pretty good for stuff like that too, I hear. 



Vernon Holt said:


> Twenty nine posts on Foraging Wild Plants, and nary a mention of Polk Sallet, even though it is Polk Sallet time of the year.
> 
> Not sure what to read into this, but there must be a message there.
> 
> If you are not into Polk Sallet, you are not for real when it comes to foraging.  Get real!!



Vernon, I eat all kinds of wild stuff, but poke sallet is one thing I just can't stand the taste of, can't even stand to smell it cooking. My mom loves it, she's in her 80s but still goes out every spring and picks her a mess. My dad never liked it either, I guess I inherited my taste for poke sallet from him.  Durn near everybody else in my family loved the stuff, though.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Apr 29, 2013)

Steve, thanks.  

I read the PA column with skepticism as that guy appears a little shady...


----------



## waddler (Apr 29, 2013)

Got into some winged sumac shoots today. They were really neat. I think the perfect term would be delightful. Had a delicate crispness and were pleasantly mild. Ate them peeled and raw, but believe they would be even better maybe sauted in butter. Gonna keep them on the menu for awhile.


----------



## RBM (Apr 29, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> Robert: Kinda picky aren't you. As particular as you seem to be about names, you should know that Polk Sallet is a perfectly acceptable name for this common plant. Common names are not completely reliable since they will often vary from location to location. One who is so picky about names should rely upon the botanical name, or Scientific Name, which in this case happens to be Phytolacca americana. This name describes this same plant wherever it may grow. The name is intended to be utilized by scientific minds and other perfectionists.
> 
> Just one bit of trivia: *Poke is sometimes spelled "polk". Supporters of President James Polk, wore pokeweed twigs during their candidate's election campaign. They mistakenly believed that the plant was named for him. (copied and pasted)*
> 
> ...



Not really picky about names, just not used to it being called that or recognize it by that name.  I like the Native American "love potion" bit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 30, 2013)

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Steve, thanks.
> 
> I read the PA column with skepticism as that guy appears a little shady...



No doubt. I heard he shoots a lot of arrows either over or under or behind of or in front of pigs, too.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Apr 30, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No doubt. I heard he shoots a lot of arrows either over or under or behind of or in front of pigs, too.



That's the guy.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 9, 2013)

Eat poke sallet my whole life never made me sick is woberful with scrambeled eggs


----------



## RBM (May 9, 2013)

Pokeweed is like Elderberry and is a common food source eaten by many from a poisonous source. I personally would rather not take the risk. Others are fine with taking the risk. Pokeweed shoots eaten raw will make a person sick. Eat the roots or seeds and it will kill. I stay away from any plant that can bite me back. Plenty of other edible non-lethal plants out there that have no look-a-likes to choose from. But that is just my preference and I am not telling anyone not to eat Pokeweed, Elderberry, or any other such source.

http://www.eattheweeds.com/can-be-deadly-but-oh-so-delicious-pokeweed-2/


----------



## waddler (May 14, 2013)

Redbud Seed Pods.

Took a big handful washed them and boiled them in small amount of water for a short time. Then put them in skillet and kinda pushed them around a bit in butter. added some salt and gave 'em a go. They were good. I started out just to taste, but ended up eating them all and convinced to get more and try different ways to prepare them.

Lived all these years with something that tasty going to waste.


----------



## Big7 (May 15, 2013)

waddler said:


> Redbud Seed Pods.
> 
> Took a big handful washed them and boiled them in small amount of water for a short time. Then put them in skillet and kinda pushed them around a bit in bitter. added some salt and gave 'em a go. They were good. I started out just to taste, but ended up eating them all and convinced to get more and try different ways to prepare them.
> 
> Lived all these years with something that tasty going to waste.



I understand the hydroponics they grow now is a lot
more powerful than the mighty "redbud" of old.

It would make you want to forage though.

Might be a good way to get to learning. You will try anything when you get the munchies that bad.


----------



## waddler (May 15, 2013)

Made a pot full last night. Salt, bacon grease and butter in enough water to cover them. Brought to a boil and reduced to simmer for an hour. Served with brown rice and  pork roast. It was a delicious meal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2013)

RBM said:


> Pokeweed is like Elderberry and is a common food source eaten by many from a poisonous source. I personally would rather not take the risk. Others are fine with taking the risk. Pokeweed shoots eaten raw will make a person sick. Eat the roots or seeds and it will kill. I stay away from any plant that can bite me back. Plenty of other edible non-lethal plants out there that have no look-a-likes to choose from. But that is just my preference and I am not telling anyone not to eat Pokeweed, Elderberry, or any other such source.
> 
> http://www.eattheweeds.com/can-be-deadly-but-oh-so-delicious-pokeweed-2/



With elderberry, the ripe berries aren't toxic at all (except for red elderberry that grows at high elevations.) And they are delicious. Elderberry jelly is my favorite, bar none. Elderberry leaves or shoots eaten in quantity would make you sick as a dog, but that's no reason to avoid the berries. Elderberry is also a great medicinal plant, and is one of the best anti-virals for colds, flu, and such. 

Some common garden plants have very toxic parts, but that's no reason to avoid the edible parts. Rhubarb leaves are poisonous, as are the above-ground parts of potato plants. Even potatoes with green parts can have some level of toxicity, but that's not gonna keep me from eating taters.



waddler said:


> Redbud Seed Pods.
> 
> Took a big handful washed them and boiled them in small amount of water for a short time. Then put them in skillet and kinda pushed them around a bit in butter. added some salt and gave 'em a go. They were good. I started out just to taste, but ended up eating them all and convinced to get more and try different ways to prepare them.
> 
> Lived all these years with something that tasty going to waste.



Redneck _haricots verts. _


----------



## 7 point (Oct 27, 2013)

RBM said:


> Just finished a new coiled cattail basket for collecting Blueberries, Huckleberries, Blackberries, and Wild Grapes among other things when they get ripe. Still not ripe yet. Yes I could just get a plastic milk jug, cut the top out, and tie it to a bungee cord around my waist or use just about anything for a container but collecting berries and other things in a self-made all natural basket is more enjoyable to me along with eating the berries that is. Coiled cattail basket build video clip to follow later.



Robert that's pretty cool you use A self made basket I have thinking about making A pouch from deer hide this year thought that be A nice project.


----------



## RBM (Oct 27, 2013)

7 point said:


> Robert that's pretty cool you use A self made basket I have thinking about making A pouch from deer hide this year thought that be A nice project.



Its not hard to do but they do take a little time. I posted a thread on that basket build. I have two baskets that I make, one a woven and the other coiled. The woven can take anywhere between one to four hours whereas the coiled can take up to a whole afternoon. The woven is quicker, can use a lot of different bendable shoots or stems besides just Grapevine, and it can be lined with bark, Palmetto fronds, and so on to take smaller items so they won't fall through the small gaps. It all depends on having the right materials and the time. BTW, the berry picking was slim to none this season or I might have done a video on picking them. Its like that. Some growing seasons here are bumper crops and other seasons are awful. Too much rain might have had something to do with that this season.

Absolutely. Make a rawhide pouch.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 27, 2013)

I know what you mean about the berry picking being slim I didn't get near as many this year as I did last year.


----------

